# Leaking tons of oil



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Josiah_melchert said:


> I've been noticing my cruze blowing lots of bluish smoke out my tailpipe. I look under the hood and see oil on the seal of the valve cover and oil around my bnr bypass valve. I check the oil and there is nothing on the dipstick. I filled it up with 4 quarts and check it 2 days later which I drove about 150 miles and it was again missing 4 quarts of oil. I have no engine lights on and the engine seems to run fine any ideas? I'm tired of losing all this oil
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Year/Model/Trim of the car and odometer reading?


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Excessive crankcase pressure blew the seals on the valve cover?


----------



## Josiah_melchert (Mar 25, 2015)

2011 chevy cruze ltz 1.4 184k miles 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Josiah_melchert (Mar 25, 2015)

Also it has a BNR tune runs great except the excessive smoke. Doesn't misfire or anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Blown seal on the turbo bearing? Is that a possibility guys?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why have you been driving it after you first noticed you were loosing 'tons' of Oil. Not only can your engine seize but oil can start the car on FIRE


----------



## Josiah_melchert (Mar 25, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why have you been driving it after you first noticed you were loosing 'tons' of Oil. Not only can your engine seize but oil can start the car on FIRE


Your comment doesn't help me figure out why it's loosing oil.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Josiah_melchert said:


> Your comment doesn't help me figure out why it's loosing oil.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I think you're just having a laugh. You haven't cleaned up any of the spilled oil yet? I don't know if insurance would cover a fire if you didn't hit anyone or anything, so that can't be your goal.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Any idea where the bulk of the oil is going? At this point you've lost 8 quarts.  If it's leaking externally, I'd think you'd notice the trail and puddle on the drive way. Otherwise, I'm inclined to think that the bulk is going down the exhaust pipe. And yeah, I think the turbo would be one of my suspects.That's not to say there isn't other oil leaks that need to be addressed, but I'd want to know where the bulk of it is going and fix that first.


----------



## Josiah_melchert (Mar 25, 2015)

Nescafe said:


> I think you're just having a laugh. You haven't cleaned up any of the spilled oil yet? I don't know if insurance would cover a fire if you didn't hit anyone or anything, so that can't be your goal.


Well if you read the post right I'm burning it so it's not leaking all over my engine. Thanks for your help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

How do the plugs look?

With those miles might be time for a compression check. At least that will help with the turbo vs warn piston/valve question.


----------

